

Content for SEO or SEO Social Content [Infographic] - uksharma
http://www.searchenginefather.com/content-for-seo-or-seo-social-content-infographic/
The dilemma is open: in an era where search engines rely less and less and less traffic running above always return it still makes sense to talk about SEO techniques.
Or it makes more sense to talk about Social Media for conveying viralizzazione and their content.
======
sandy4u
nice....

